# Intp's, do you agree with this bashing the istj thread?



## WarLordISTJ (May 22, 2016)

http://www.intpforum.com/showthread.php?t=17641


----------



## Songs unsung (Apr 7, 2016)

Why don't you tell us what you think about it? I at least would be interested in what you have to say in response


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

It's basically morons being a disgrace for the entire first part. Funny how sensible people tend to arrive late to threads.


----------



## WarLordISTJ (May 22, 2016)

I laughed at almost everything they said. To be honest I believe they all have biased opinions towards istj's just because istj's tend to be their bosses and can possibly be rigid and aggressive, unintentionally. Not only that, but I also noticed one of the posters wasn't an intp but an infj, and I read that istj's and infj's normally don't get along because of different cognitive functions.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Pretty mild by INTPForum standards, these days. I much prefer the INTPs here. INTP-only sites always seem to be run by narcissists, for narcissists.


----------



## Brunissen (May 20, 2016)

I didn't read all the thread, but I disagree with this easy and cowardly way of spiting venom to people. Too bad you can't confront them face-to-face :wink:

Oh and I love my ISTJ daddy^^.


----------



## Songs unsung (Apr 7, 2016)

WarLordISTJ said:


> I laughed at almost everything they said. To be honest I believe they all have biased opinions towards istj's just because istj's tend to be their bosses and can possibly be rigid and aggressive, unintentionally. Not only that, but I also noticed one of the posters wasn't an intp but an infj, and I read that istj's and infj's normally don't get along because of different cognitive functions.


To be honest, I've never identified anyone irl as an ISTJ. Which probably means I've neither had any major run ins with one, nor developed a close friendship with any, to care enough to work out their MBTI. I've just had a glance at a description of ISTJ though, and it is thought to be the most abundant type, so I must know a few at least. And the description is a very positive one (I guess they mostly are positive, but anyway). I don't see any reason why I wouldn't get along with an ISTJ, as I respect people who are responsible, reliable and have a sense of orderliness - as despite being a J I never feel that my life is as well ordered as I would like it, and deep down I crave security and stablity.


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

My ISTJ friend is incredibly deep I have no idea what they're talking about XDD Lmao, most of my good friends are ISTJs. Really reasonable and honest. Definitely well liked!


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Its probably one of these three types of people:
1) Children under the age of 17
2) Adults acting like children
3) People who use the MBTI to gain a sense of superiority towards other people when in reality, they have accomplished nothing in life. This type is also known as a failure.
4) Rational human beans 
Seriously though, reading through it it seems as if they believe they are the only sentient human beings in the world, which itself is a very immature outlook on things.


----------



## SirEarl (Jun 6, 2016)

That thread is unbearable to follow and read.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

When I think of ISTJ's, I think of serious, close minded people, the types who don't really have fun or like people that are out of the ordinary... I think of 'traditional' types of people when I think of ISTJ's and that's not a positive thing in my book. Some of my teachers come to mind, the ones I didn't like. :shocked: I'm not saying ISTJ's are bad though, I am sure there are some that I have known and liked, just can't think of any right now.


----------

